# SW paint for bathroom?



## DIYHelper (Feb 28, 2007)

Eh, it's probably fine as long as you stay towards the higher sheens, but I don't see any mildew resistance claims, which would be important. Any reason why you want to use Cashmere? There are Kitchen and Bath paints out there.


----------



## bansheex (Apr 5, 2010)

Guess the Duration is listed for kitchen and bath so I guess that will be the choice. The Cashmere was a little cheaper and claimed to lay down smooth. It is going to be a matte or low gloss,so i'm leaning toward the Duration now.


----------



## adam1885282 (Feb 12, 2010)

Interior Duration isn't that expensive and is fantastic. Either wait for a sale or ask for a contractor price. In my town, at least, SW regurarly runs 30%-off sales if you sign up for their e-mail list.


----------



## DIYHelper (Feb 28, 2007)

bansheex said:


> Guess the Duration is listed for kitchen and bath so I guess that will be the choice. The Cashmere was a little cheaper and claimed to lay down smooth. It is going to be a matte or low gloss,so i'm leaning toward the Duration now.


Just be careful with the Matte finish. Matte is pretty close to flat, and if you have high moisture in the room, there is a propensity for what is called "surfactant leeching". It will end up looking like water stains dripping down the paint surface. As far as I know there is only one Matte finish out there that is really designed for bathrooms and that is BM's Aura Bath and Spa. Most other paints for bathrooms are Satin finish or higher.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

With a quality paint sheens are not that much of a factor for bathrooms anymore. We usually use Duration for every room in the house including bathrooms in a matte finish with no problems in the future. A lot of new construction apartments, nursing homes, and other facilities use flat paints In there bathrooms too with no problems. Duration can be used in any room.


----------



## slickracer (Nov 13, 2008)

I've used SW kitchen and bath paint in both of our bathrooms. After 6 and 7 years, it's holding up very well. I would recommend it over Cashmere. SW Problock was used as primer.


----------

